

Need your suggestion on open source software - kind of Facebook/quora - nagarch

Hello,<p>I want an application / software with below functions.<p>1. It should have facebook pages( Brands/companies can register) and likes
2. User registration
3. Commentin
4. Connect users with each other?<p>do you know any application
======
smegel
What does Facebook itself _not_ do that this hypothetical software would?

~~~
nagarch
I dont want to use facebook. I need this for some intranet purpose

